# Tortoise Block vs. Cuttlebone



## l0velesly (Mar 9, 2012)

Which is preferred? The tortoise block seems to have veggies in there. I've only tried the cuttlebone.

Oh yeah, can bird cuttlebones be fed to tortoises? I've seen them in fruit flavors.. maybe that would be increase the chances of them eating


----------



## jesst (Mar 9, 2012)

I have both in my sullys enclosure and she goes for the cuttlebone before the block. The block is actually just sitting there getting spoiled :-(


----------



## tortuga_mel (Mar 9, 2012)

Michelangelo loves the bone. It seems to have a good amount of nutrition and it's good for his beak so I like it too


----------



## Michael Bird (Mar 9, 2012)

My Greek won't touch either one. She won't eat any food (even her favorite cactus fruits) if they have calcium or vitamin powder sprinkled on them either. I hope that means she's getting what she needs out of her regular diet, but she really doesn't want the calcium at all. As others have said here, try both and see what your shelled friend(s) prefer.


----------



## Cfr200 (Mar 9, 2012)

My 2 only use the cuttlebone, they will not touch the block at all.


----------



## HtVic (Mar 9, 2012)

yea I just bought the bird cuttlebones. not sure that's the right one too


----------



## Irwin4530 (Mar 9, 2012)

Mine love the TNT, and wont eat if I sprinkle with calcium supplement

http://www.carolinapetsupply.com/ca...=221f0dbc6782a0d1314ea981f22cbb6e&keyword=tnt


----------



## HtVic (Mar 9, 2012)

Irwin4530 said:


> Mine love the TNT, and wont eat if I sprinkle with calcium supplement
> 
> http://www.carolinapetsupply.com/ca...=221f0dbc6782a0d1314ea981f22cbb6e&keyword=tnt



did you get the one with probiotics or without?


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Mar 10, 2012)

I use the bird cuttlebone (white one) for Bowser. She uses it every now and then. Not as often as she used to when she was smaller.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 10, 2012)

Do u have to remove the back from the cuttlebone?


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Mar 10, 2012)

DanaLachney said:


> Do u have to remove the back from the cuttlebone?



I don't. Bowser hasn't had any problem with it.


----------



## LLLReptile (Mar 10, 2012)

Cuttlebones are actually part of a cuttlefish, and are the same product regardless of what they have been labelled for. Bird cuttlebones = reptile cuttlebones, just in different packages.

I like to use the tortoise blocks and use them in the stores, and interestingly my chinchillas really chow down on them, but the tortoises in the store seem to have distinct preferences. It's something to try with your tortoise, but it's about 50/50 whether or not they eat it. I simply like it as another option to add variety to the diet, and it's a neat way to incorporate veggies like cactus that normally we can't get for the tortoises.

-Jen


----------



## kibow (Mar 11, 2012)

DanaLachney said:


> Do u have to remove the back from the cuttlebone?



There's a back on them? My little guy just started munching on the cuttlebone I have in there I think by accident. I was moistening the soil in there and he was grumpy so I tossed part of the cuttlebone toward him. He raced over and bit it then walked away. When I was done he went back to it and started eating it. Silly bugger


----------



## leannethreeoaks (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi everyone
Was thinking of going out and buying a cuttlebone for my tortoies. If I buy the cuttlebone will I still need to give them there only supplement with feeding time?


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 11, 2012)

My tort doesn't even touch his cuttlebone :/ Might buy a block and see how it goes.


----------



## Irwin4530 (Mar 12, 2012)

They may go a long time without eating and of the cuttlebone...just leave it in there.

With TNT i get it with probiotics


----------



## Zamric (Mar 12, 2012)

WalkingRock doesnt even acknowlegde the exisitance of a cuttlebone but he does show interest and will occationally take a nip of a Cactuse calcium block. we picked it up at the rep show in Dallas last month. I dont remember who makes it.


----------

